# Sad day



## Lorelai (Nov 17, 2011)

Last week Thursday night or Friday morning, our Californian doe delivered 8 fat, purebred kits. Everything was going fine; yesterday, everything seemed normal. The kits were wriggling around as usual, and the nest hadn't been disturbed. I went out to feed and water the rabbits this morning, and found _all eight_ of her kits cold in their box. 

It was very upsetting. Tears were shed. But I dealt with it, and now I'm left wondering why? Our doe has delivered a few litters before this one, all of them resounding sucesses. We haven't changed our feed or anything like that; her nutrition is good, and she'd had a nice break before this litter, so she was in good condition. She's not a flighty doe either. It's like she fed them for the first five days, and then decided to stop for whatever reason. *sigh*

Well, better luck next time, right? Luckily we had a litter born a few weeks ago, and another due in a few weeks, but we were trying to make up for the September and October, when for whatever reason, we had no litters. I don't buy meat from the store, so this is a big deal. Anyway, I'm hoping you all are having better luck than me right now.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, I am sure losing a whole litter is tough.  I have no idea why she decided to just quit on the babies.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 17, 2011)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> Last week Thursday night or Friday morning, our Californian doe delivered 8 fat, purebred kits. Everything was going fine; yesterday, everything seemed normal. The kits were wriggling around as usual, and the nest hadn't been disturbed. I went out to feed and water the rabbits this morning, and found _all eight_ of her kits cold in their box.
> 
> It was very upsetting. Tears were shed. But I dealt with it, and now I'm left wondering why? Our doe has delivered a few litters before this one, all of them resounding sucesses. We haven't changed our feed or anything like that; her nutrition is good, and she'd had a nice break before this litter, so she was in good condition. She's not a flighty doe either. It's like she fed them for the first five days, and then decided to stop for whatever reason. *sigh*
> 
> Well, better luck next time, right? Luckily we had a litter born a few weeks ago, and another due in a few weeks, but we were trying to make up for the September and October, when for whatever reason, we had no litters. I don't buy meat from the store, so this is a big deal. Anyway, I'm hoping you all are having better luck than me right now.


So sorry! 

We have yet to get another litter...our last was in July 
We are now on our third round of rebreeding....


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your support... rabbits can sometimes be damaging to morale, can't they? I still can't figure out what went wrong...


----------



## Citylife (Nov 17, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.  I bought two new replacement does 10 days ago.  One was due today.  She pulled fur yesterday.....  had an incredable next built (not her first time)  This morning early, she was quite protective of a fury nestbox. Went out 2 hours later to see if she was finished having babies and she has 5 fat gorgous kits.  All cold and dead.  Very disappointing day here in MO also.   It didnt even get to freezing here...  did not expect that to happen.  Bad days like these I understand.  
Sorry you had to deal with dead kits to.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

It is a Sad Day when losing any animal.  But when it doesn't make sense, makes it worse.  

Truly sorry for your loss.  Actually everyone who is having problems with their breeders.  

Some time life throws you curve balls and these curve balls really hurt your heart and your morale.  Leaving you wondering what you did when you really didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 18, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I am very sorry to hear about your loss.  I bought two new replacement does 10 days ago.  One was due today.  She pulled fur yesterday.....  had an incredable next built (not her first time)  This morning early, she was quite protective of a fury nestbox. Went out 2 hours later to see if she was finished having babies and she has 5 fat gorgous kits.  All cold and dead.  Very disappointing day here in MO also.   It didnt even get to freezing here...  did not expect that to happen.  Bad days like these I understand.
> Sorry you had to deal with dead kits to.


So sorry, CityLife.... {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Citylife (Nov 18, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lorelai and I have not had good luck the last few days.  They were big and healthy looking.  It was very disappointing.
My nest boxes are about 8" deep.  Do you all think that is ok?  Or should I get deeper ones for these next 3 does?  Any suggestions appreciated.

Oneacre, and here you and I were going to be kit moms at the same time.  
Have you had your litter yet?  Look forward hearing about the new kits.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nope, another round of misses.... *sigh*


----------



## Ravens Haven (Dec 8, 2011)

SO very sorry for your loss. 

I too have had a terrible morning, went to check on momma bunny last night about 11:20pm and she was frantically building her nice fluffy nest, this morning about 6am I went to check on her and she had the babies at the front of the nest box they were all gone, I am so saddened but I know things happen but it hurts.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 8, 2011)

Ravens Haven said:
			
		

> SO very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I too have had a terrible morning, went to check on momma bunny last night about 11:20pm and she was frantically building her nice fluffy nest, this morning about 6am I went to check on her and she had the babies at the front of the nest box they were all gone, I am so saddened but I know things happen but it hurts.


Really sorry to hear you lost a whole litter.  Yep, things happen and yes it does hurt.  Again, so sorry to hear of your loss.  We put so much into it, we get excited, and then a tragedy.   

I'm sorry.  I think all these losses or lack of breeding has to do with the weather change.  The heat and humidity is so extreme now that the animals, especially the smaller ones are struggling.  Nothing we do.  I think it's just nature's way of adapting to the new climate changes.   And we are seeing the affects.  It's stressful to animals when it goes to extremes.    And heat and humidity does have an affect on rabbits and their breeding.  This summer's heat and humidity is still showing it's affects with loss of litters.  

We have been talking to farmers here regarding their crops.  Poor corn production.  The Jersey tomatoes were tasty but the skins were as thick as leather.  So if heat, humidity affect plant cells, they just have to affect cells in rabbits and their hardwired thoughts.  This goes for other livestock too.  

Sorry for rambling.  Truly sorry for your loss.  Hope the next litter from this doe is very successful.

K


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 9, 2011)

Just a reminder to all...cold and dead isn't always "dead"... try warming them up, you would be surprised how many can be revived. If they are "warm and dead" then they are gone for sure. Of course this is assuming that they aren't in rigor when you find them...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 9, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Just a reminder to all...cold and dead isn't always "dead"... try warming them up, you would be surprised how many can be revived. If they are "warm and dead" then they are gone for sure. Of course this is assuming that they aren't in rigor when you find them...


I agree. I got home Monday during an awful snow/ice storm to find an over due litter. They were like holding ice cubes. Sticking them in my shirt with a heating pad on low saved 4 of the 6. My husband thought for sure they were dead.


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 13, 2011)

We lost another litter today. Different doe, this time. I just don't think she pulled enough fur, or else she didn't feed them. Or both. It's hard to say. These ones were a day or two old. She's not a first timer, so even though it's been chilly, I'm a bit baffled. :/


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> We lost another litter today. Different doe, this time. I just don't think she pulled enough fur, or else she didn't feed them. Or both. It's hard to say. These ones were a day or two old. She's not a first timer, so even though it's been chilly, I'm a bit baffled. :/


We had an experienced doe reject her litter. Its her 5th litter so she knows what to do. She just didn't. I caught it in time to save 6. I've been holding her down so they can nurse twice a day and offering the kits a bottle during the day to make sure they have enough.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, so long time no post, but I also lost two litters the week after Christmas. A litter of 6 and a litter of 8. Both kindled in the box but did not pull any fur. I saved 5 out of the litter of 8, then lost 2 then lost the last 3. Hoping they both do better this time around.


----------

